# MK48 Nutsack Needed by Soldier in Afghanistan



## pardus (Apr 1, 2013)

I have had a request come to me via a friend, from a Soldier in Afghanistan.

He is a MK48 machine gunner and desperately wants/needs a *semi-rigid* nutsack/ammo pouch that attaches to the gun. Not the rigid one.

Also if anyone has the NSN for said pouch it would be appreciated as we can try and get him one through those channels (obviously he is having no luck himself in this regard).

All help greatly appreciated.






(edited to add the semi-rigid description)


----------



## Squidward (Apr 4, 2013)

I'd love to help, but all we have are the rigid ones. I'll do what I can though....

Bump


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 4, 2013)

Pardus,

The NSN must be best kept secret on the net, I have a brown-belt in Google Fu and am striking out.  Know that I am always good for a financial donation if requested!


----------



## pardus (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you guys.

All I can find is a semi-rigid one, so that is what we're looking for.

Semi-rigid ammunition pouch (page 52 of 94)


----------



## Dame (Apr 5, 2013)

http://www.autoweapons.com/photos07/nov/ammobox.html 

ETA: http://www.autoweapons.com/photos/accys/m249m240mk46mk48.html 
They are all this expensive that I've found.


----------



## dirtmover (Apr 11, 2013)

Pardus, do  know if one for a 240b will fit?  If it does I will see if my armor has any.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 11, 2013)

way different.


----------



## dirtmover (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol I figured...never hurts to ask.


----------



## pardus (Apr 12, 2013)

dirtmover Many thanks all the same.


----------



## AWP (Apr 12, 2013)

FedLog has nada. Mk48* spare parts, and 107 items matching the "magazine,cartridge" description...but nothing for a soft pouch.

LBT used to make them, but now they only have soft pouches for the M60 listed. Using LBT's Cage code yeilded nothing, not even a cancelled NSN.

LMT may have made one, but it too is no longer anywhere to be found in FL or on the Net.

I found a half-dozen similar requests to this on the Net, some going back to 2009, so it is "kind of" apparent to me that a need for such a pouch exists.

* - Kudos to whatever piece of shit out there gave the weapon the same nomenclature as two other systems: a torpedo and a truck. Thanks for that, dickhead.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm surprised Tactical Tailor or Magpul hasn't jumped on this to get one out there. Clearly there's a demand for them. The Fed site goes back in date to the early 2000's with a fulfillment request.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 12, 2013)

Now, this is a derp question since I never got to fuck with the Mk48, but does it use SAW drums like usual, or did they fuck that one up... because if it uses SAW drums, then that makes it way easier to figure shit out.


----------



## ProPatria (Apr 12, 2013)

It uses the same mounting bracket as the SAW but I'm pretty sure the drums are different. I've only used the Mk 48 while having the ammo in the original can and not mounted on the gun, so I'm by no means an expert.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 12, 2013)

I have to pop into BMC on Monday, ill visit my minions and see if a 7.62 trg belt will fit through a C-9 nut sack.  If yes, problem solved I can score plenty.  If not I have no bright ideas, the Maximi only has hard boxes.

I could maybe chop up a 7.62 box and make a soft pouch to hang underneath (i fixed enough 5.56 ones) but even if it works I'd have a puckered arsehole about sending it to be used without extensive testing.


----------



## fox1371 (Apr 12, 2013)

I've been doing some looking around, but all I'm seeing around here are the cardboard boxes and the hard drums.  No luck on the nut sacks.  I'll keep looking though.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 12, 2013)

ProPatria said:


> It uses the same mounting bracket as the SAW but I'm pretty sure the drums are different. I've only used the Mk 48 while having the ammo in the original can and not mounted on the gun, so I'm by no means an expert.


 
What caliber ammo does it take?  I have a small soft pouch thingy that mounts to a SAW that might be useful.  It's VERY old and doesn't hold a lot of ammo, but if he can use it I'll give it up.  But it's for 5.56.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 12, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> What caliber ammo does it take? I have a small soft pouch thingy that mounts to a SAW that might be useful. It's VERY old and doesn't hold a lot of ammo, but if he can use it I'll give it up. But it's for 5.56.


 
Silly wabbit....it's comes in one flavor of 7.62


----------



## fox1371 (Apr 12, 2013)

MK46 = 5.56
MK48 = 7.62

Now you know!


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 14, 2013)

Checked, its a no go.


----------



## Etype (Apr 16, 2013)

Man, I saw this one about 2 weeks too late.  I left about 30 of those in A-Stan.


----------

